# Ati-drivers and OpenCL

## yellowhat

Hi all,

I have to emerge ati-drivers on my laptop because I need the best graphic driver for university stuff, so why don't try opencl to speed up a bit?

Well I googled a bit and seems that must be enabled opencl use flag in make.conf, but ati-drivers-12.4 doesn't have this use flag, so my questions are:

--> Simply enable opencl use flag in make.conf anyway?

--> How can I test that it works?

--> I am using this laptop for some mathematical-fea stuff, in particular I am using maxima and MSC Marc can opencl help?

Thanks

----------

## olek

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> 
>      Available versions:  (1) (~)11.4 (~)11.5 11.6 (~)11.7 11.8 (~)11.9 (~)11.10 11.11 (~)11.12 (~)11.12-r1 (~)12.1 (~)12.1-r1 12.2 (~)12.3 (~)12.4
> 
> 	{{debug kernel_linux +modules multilib opencl pax_kernel qt4 static-libs}}
> ...

 

I can see a opencl use-flag.

----------

## yellowhat

I don't

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.4::x11  USE="modules (multilib) -debug -pax_kernel -qt4 -static-libs" 0 kB

```

Infact in ati-drivers-12.4.ebuild

```
IUSE="debug +modules multilib pax_kernel qt4 static-libs"
```

----------

## olek

Well, you're right. I was using eix which gave me the output above...

But that doesn't change the fact, that the drivers are already build as these aren't the open source ones and that they support opencl. 

Putting opencl into make.conf would make all other programs use opencl capabilities if they are made to do so.

----------

## yellowhat

Can someone tell me a test to verify that opencl works?

And a benchmark CPU vs GPU?

----------

## yellowhat

Do I need to install ati-stream-sdk-bin?

----------

